# Bolens G174 4x4 Diesel tractor ; PTO issues



## 4DSpade (15 d ago)

The PTO periodically stops and may work after some time then stops again. I believe this is a problem with these tractors. Any advise on how to fix please


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

I have the same issue on one of my machines. For me it seems to happen when there is alot of demand on the machine. Possibly overheating an electrical circuit. It may be the pto switch or the pto itself.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

4DSpade said:


> The PTO periodically stops and may work after some time then stops again. I believe this is a problem with these tractors. Any advise on how to fix please


G'day 4DSpade, your tractor has 3 PTO speeds from googles data, are you having the same problem at all PTO speeds?, does the tractor drive ok in all speed gears or does it get sluggish at times like the PTO does?.

The transmission is mechanical and I would say the PTO drive is also, trying to find a parts diagram for the trans but not having much success, the diagram would show the PTO driveline and would help in checking problem.

At this time, seeing that the PTO is mechanical, I would suggest adjusting the clutch pedal free play 1/2" to 3/4" and see if that helps, I would say that the clutch is slipping and causing the PTO to stop seeing that the transmission is mechanical.


----------



## 4DSpade (15 d ago)

FredM said:


> G'day 4DSpade, your tractor has 3 PTO speeds from googles data, are you having the same problem at all PTO speeds?, does the tractor drive ok in all speed gears or does it get sluggish at times like the PTO does?.
> 
> The transmission is mechanical and I would say the PTO drive is also, trying to find a parts diagram for the trans but not having much success, the diagram would show the PTO driveline and would help in checking problem.
> 
> At this time, seeing that the PTO is mechanical, I would suggest adjusting the clutch pedal free play 1/2" to 3/4" and see if that helps, I would say that the clutch is slipping and causing the PTO to stop seeing that the transmission is mechanical.


Thankyou FredM I will give that a go as I have been wanting to replace the clutch for a while. Do you know of any Bolens spare parts dealers I could approach for the new parts. regards 4DSpade


----------



## 4DSpade (15 d ago)

Hi FredM Answer to you question, the tractor is working fine in every way except the PTO in all 3 speeds. I use the PTO to drive; a cement mixer I have mixed over 500 cubic meters since new in 1985 at PTO 1, a steel roller in PTO 1 a Slasher in PTO 3 and, an above ground feed mulcher in PTO 3. The tractor has its original clutch which has been adjusted to the max. regards 4DSpade


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Iseki tractor parts australia - Google Search



Do a search on the above site, your tractor is an Iseki built for Bolens, I think the Iseki model is TX1704, if your tractor is driving ok and the clutch is not slipping, then there is another problem with the PTO drive, this is where a parts manual comes in handy, don't quote me, David Brown used a muff coupler that connected the cardan shaft to the transmission drive to work the PTO, but without a diagram I cannot help much, Bolens is still popular and there used to be a bloke on this forum that could tell you in an instant what your problem is, could even be a PDF manual on this forum, just gotta find it.


----------

